# Rival/Force 10sp shifters and chainset



## Kernow_T (22 Sep 2018)

I wouldn't say I'm now Sram to the exclusion of Shimano but I'm certainly open, possibly even pan-groupo. Therefore I'm after some Rival or force 10sp shifters and a similar level chainset (170-172.5). Must be in perfect working order and good+++ condition.

Cheers


----------

